# Error in kernel modules file?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have installed VirtualBox onto my system and have an odd issue. The modules are not loading by default, but there is a file to load them. When I use sudo to probe them manually, I get this.

```

libkmod: kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/virtualbox.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'vboxdrv'

libkmod: kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/virtualbox.conf line 2: ignoring bad line starting with 'vboxnetflt'

libkmod: kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/virtualbox.conf line 3: ignoring bad line starting with 'vboxnetadp'

```

The file in question contains only three lines. Each line is the name of the module, nothing else. I know I can add the modules to /etc/conf.d/modules, but I would liek to figure this out first.

----------

## EmaRsk

man modprobe.d

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I understand modprobe.d, but I did not create the file and it is not loading the files on its own. It seems odd to have a file created which does not appear to do anything.

----------

## EmaRsk

The modprobe.d man page states that

 *Quote:*   

> The format of and files under modprobe.d is simple: one command per line,

 

plus blank lines and comments.

The allowed commands are:

 *Quote:*   

> alias wildcard modulename
> 
> blacklist modulename
> 
> install modulename command...
> ...

 

From your post, I understand that you didn't put any command in your files, just a list of module names; this is not the right syntax, as the errors inform you.

----------

